# 'American Chopper' star sues to get his bike back



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

http://www.thresq.com/2009/07/american-chopper-lawsuit.html


> Cody Connelly, who appeared on 93 episodes of TLC's "American Chopper," wants his bike back.
> 
> In this complaint, filed in New York Supreme Court, Connelly claims he's due $250,000 for appearances on the popular reality show as the "young fabricating prodigy." Connelly says he's only been paid for 31 episodes of the 93 on which he appeared.
> 
> And, oh yeah, he wants the "Old School Chopper" he helped design too. In a 2003 episode, the star of the show and the defendant in the lawsuit, Paul Teutul, Sr., gifted the motorcycle to Connelly, who now says he never received it.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

The "kid" had nothing before Paul Sr took him in, now he is suing him. wow just wow.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

"prodigy"? Really? I wonder who wrote that one!


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

billboard_NE said:


> The "kid" had nothing before Paul Sr took him in


That makes it ok to only pay him for 1/3 of the episodes he is in?

Z


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

billboard_NE said:


> The "kid" had nothing before Paul Sr took him in, now he is suing him. wow just wow.


I know, the gall of wanting to be paid for working! What _is_ the world coming to?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

billboard_NE said:


> The "kid" had nothing before Paul Sr took him in, now he is suing him. wow just wow.


Piling on here, but seriously, if the claim is correct, why should he NOT sue?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Well at the very least he should get the bike, expecially since they told him on TV that it was his.


----------



## speaker city (Sep 28, 2005)

vertigo235 said:


> Well at the very least he should get the bike, expecially since they told him on TV that it was his.


I remember the episode where Cody and Paul Sr. built the bike. Senior told Cody at the end that the bike was Cody's. Cody was so stoked he was in tears. It was quite an emotional moment as far as American Chopper goes.

I don't know about whether he didn't get paid what he was promised, but I know that the "Old School Chopper" was given to him. That bike should be his.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

I wonder if Cody had to sign some paperwork for the bike annnnd I wonder what was in the fine print.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

MickeS said:


> Piling on here, but seriously, if the claim is correct, why should he NOT sue?


No good reason. Just symptomatic of the problems with Sr. He may be a good businessman as he'd had several successful companies but he appears to be pretty hard to get along with and not really fair in how he treats people.

He's divorced and he's managed to become estranged from at least two of this sons now. Not the shining example of fatherhood he professes to be.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Don't forget that "reality shows" aren't always real. They do lots of things just for the camera. For all we know that scene was "arranged", tears and all.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> No good reason. Just symptomatic of the problems with Sr. He may be a good businessman as he'd had several successful companies but he appears to be pretty hard to get along with and not really fair in how he treats people.
> 
> He's divorced and he's managed to become estranged from at least two of this sons now. Not the shining example of fatherhood he professes to be.


To be fair, some of the estrangement is part of his sons fault. Mikey gets paid for doing nothing, but gets mad about it. If you don't do anything, and you risk relationships with the company, at what point do you expect to be taken seriously?

Same with Jr. He's a Diva. He knows he can design, and comes and goes as he pleased. As a business owner, I'd get fed up with that as well.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Frylock said:


> To be fair, some of the estrangement is part of his sons fault. Mikey gets paid for doing nothing, but gets mad about it. If you don't do anything, and you risk relationships with the company, at what point do you expect to be taken seriously?
> 
> Same with Jr. He's a Diva. He knows he can design, and comes and goes as he pleased. As a business owner, I'd get fed up with that as well.


The issues are their fault, the estrangement is not. What isn't clear is what Mikey's and Jr's contract required them to do. Clearly, they are a big part of the business and an asset for public appearances. Sr talks as if they had nothing to do with the success of the venture at all which clearly isn't true.

Sr doesn't want to engage the issue of why they aren't happy. He's a classic passive aggressive type. Jr and Mikey have tried to deal with Sr but he doesn't engage, he avoids.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Wow a lot has happened with AC since I stopped watching a few years ago. I know the old man can build bikes but, to me Jr was the talent along with Nick and Vinny. 

Jr was the creative talent and the other two (along with Jr) could build whatever Jr dreamed up.

Without Jr would OCC really be OCC? I mean the oldman can build old school choppers but, I have never seen him design anything like the theme bikes and current (well as of 2 years ago) OCC style.

For what it is worth if he owes Cody money and that bike he should just pay up. I don't care about his reasons or situation. Pay up and give the guy the bike.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Funny thing is I just started watching this show on Netflix and am in Season 1 still and it is weird hearing these things that have gone on later on.

Even watching the show from the beginning it does seem like Sr. does tend to take advantage of people in a general sense. I don't think he gives enough consideration given what goes on and what his limitations seemingly are.

I would say I suspect Cody was actually paid for his time working in the shop for his time. The bike thing he probably has a claim to. I don't really know how this "reality" shows work in terms of paying secondary and tertiary characters who are on the show. Does the nanny who shows up on Jon and Kate get paid for being on TV? Does the Manager on Family Jewels get paid for being on the show? I really don't know but have always been curious.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> The issues are their fault, the estrangement is not. What isn't clear is what Mikey's and Jr's contract required them to do. Clearly, they are a big part of the business and an asset for public appearances. Sr talks as if they had nothing to do with the success of the venture at all which clearly isn't true.
> 
> Sr doesn't want to engage the issue of why they aren't happy. He's a classic passive aggressive type. Jr and Mikey have tried to deal with Sr but he doesn't engage, he avoids.


I've only watched the show sporadically, but the passive aggressiveness seems dead on. Whenever I saw an argument coming I expected some big blow-up between the people on the show, but Sr usually just let it build and then walked away. Jr and Mikey sometimes seemed to deliberately want confrontation, without getting it.

I like the show though, and they all seem like pretty good guys. Kinda sad to read about crap like this lawsuit.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Without going in to details and spoiling some recent episodes, it does seem like Sr. is shooting himself in both feet a lot lately.


----------



## Seattle (Dec 13, 2001)

Test said:


> I wonder if Cody had to sign some paperwork for the bike annnnd I wonder what was in the fine print.


I think he was 16 at the time of the shows so it did not matter what he signed if he was still a minor.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

The impression I get is the people around Sr. in upper managment seem to be whispering in his ear. The guys in the shop refer to Sr. and three other management guys as the "Four Horse Men". One example is the recent trip to the Middle East for the new business opportunity. It appeared that Sr. was considering bring Mikey along for the trip. The one manager said it wouldn't be a good idea. The manager implied that Mikey might offend the people other there do to the culture, ect. And so, Mikey wasn't invited. Funny thing is, the Mid East guy asked about Mikey and Jr. and was expecting them. He seemed disappointed that Mikey/Jr. did come on the trip.


----------



## SteveInNC (Jun 23, 2005)

I must be the only one, but I think that they are hacks...

They buy motors and most functional parts from other vendors. They bend tubing a lot to make frames, but seem more inclined to beat things into place, rather than fabricating them to fit well first. I _have_ seen them do some decent metal work building tanks with an English Wheel, but that's about it. I think that Vinny had the most actual skill of all of them (as I recall, he left the show/shop awhile back).

Compare them to an operation like that of Chip Foose, the custom car builder. He hand-sketches and details a car design, then builds it. They invariably look like the sketch too. Foose even designs and fabricates his own alloy wheels from blank stock using a CNC lathe.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

SteveInNC said:


> I must be the only one, but I think that they are hacks...
> 
> They buy motors and most functional parts from other vendors. They bend tubing a lot to make frames, but seem more inclined to beat things into place, rather than fabricating them to fit well first. I _have_ seen them do some decent metal work building tanks with an English Wheel, but that's about it. I think that Vinny had the most actual skill of all of them (as I recall, he left the show/shop awhile back).
> 
> Compare them to an operation like that of Chip Foose, the custom car builder. He hand-sketches and details a car design, then builds it. They invariably look like the sketch too. Foose even designs and fabricates his own alloy wheels from blank stock using a CNC lathe.


I don't think they're hacks but for sure they're not Chip Foose. No one is Chip Foose. Chip Foose is to OCC as Tiger Woods is to my golf game.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

bootedbear said:


> I know, the gall of wanting to be paid for working! What _is_ the world coming to?





MickeS said:


> Piling on here, but seriously, if the claim is correct, why should he NOT sue?


You don't think he was paid? Also where would he be now if Paul Sr did not take him in? my guess would be jail.

Maybe he should get the bike from Paul Sr, but do we know the circumstances of his departure from the show? I do not remember if the show went over this. I usually watch the show as "background noise" and sometime I miss the details.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Malcontent said:


> The impression I get is the people around Sr. in upper managment seem to be whispering in his ear.


Yep... and what's so sad about it is it fits the typical mold of any movie/storyline about a business started from the ground-up that loses its direction.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

billboard_NE said:


> You don't think he was paid? Also where would he be now if Paul Sr did not take him in? my guess would be jail.
> 
> Maybe he should get the bike from Paul Sr, but do we know the circumstances of his departure from the show? I do not remember if the show went over this. I usually watch the show as "background noise" and sometime I miss the details.


Cody went with Vinny when he left to open a shop.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

A recent episode had Sr talking to someone and he said something to the extent of Vinny being better than Jr. Meanwhile when vinny left Sr made no big deal about it and said anyone is replaceable. The guy doesn't realize who got him where he is (besides himself that is). OCC was definitely a group effort and 90&#37; of it was the discovery channel.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

billboard_NE said:


> You don't think he was paid? Also where would he be now if Paul Sr did not take him in? my guess would be jail.


Can you provide any evidence as to why Cody would be in jail if he did not work at OCC? This seems really uncalled for and I am not sure what extra info you have on him that other do not?


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

My understanding of how Cody began working for OCC was that Cody's mother came to Jr. and ask if they could give him a job of some kind (after school). I guess to keep him busy and out of trouble. Perhaps to eventually learn a trade. Nothing else has been said or implied that Cody was juvenile delinquent. I think Cody's mother was a single parent. This was at the very first shop. At first, they had Cody trimming weeds, ect. outside the shop. Sr. and Jr. took Cody under their wing and began teaching him. 

Cody was one of the first employees at OCC. He was there before Vinney and everyone else that was working there. Except Sr. and Jr. of course.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

flyers088 said:


> Can you provide any evidence as to why Cody would be in jail if he did not work at OCC? This seems really uncalled for and I am not sure what extra info you have on him that other do not?


Just my opinoin, not fact. All I am saying is Paul Sr gave him a carrier, that is worth much more than a chopper.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Yeah, Cody was a major part of the show. At the very least he deserves the bike.

As for back pay, It depends what his contract was when he signed a release. My guess is he signed the release with no contract in the beginning, and then got wise (and an agent) and negotiated.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

Peter000 said:


> Yeah, Cody was a major part of the show. At the very least he deserves the bike.
> 
> As for back pay, It depends what his contract was when he signed a release. My guess is he signed the release with no contract in the beginning, and then got wise (and an agent) and negotiated.


I agree, no contract, no pay. Paul Sr will not come out looking good on this one unless he turns over the bike. I don't think anyone will care about the pay for TV time. But I guess It will be only the judge's opinion that matters.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

billboard_NE said:


> I agree, no contract, no pay. Paul Sr will not come out of this one unless he turns over the bike. I don't think anyone will care about the pay for TV time. But I guess It will be only the judge's opinion that matters.


The legality is largely irrelevant at this point. OCC is dying, and this is the last thing they need. If Sr still has two neurons left, he gives the kid the bike PDQ before the bad press eats what left of their good will.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> The legality is largely irrelevant at this point. OCC is dying, and this is the last thing they need. If Sr still has two neurons left, he gives the kid the bike PDQ before the bad press eats what left of their good will.


Right, I bet more than half the fans of the show don't know Cody never really got the bike.


----------



## tripmac (Oct 4, 2004)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> The legality is largely irrelevant at this point. *OCC is dying*, and this is the last thing they need. If Sr still has two neurons left, he gives the kid the bike PDQ before the bad press eats what left of their good will.


Just wanted to quote this. I used to watch this show because it reminded me of working with family ( I never have, but work in a family business).

Sr has been getting his ego filled with all the new managers he has, that he can't see that he is losing what made OCC. I think it started with Vinny. Yes Paul Jr is a diva, but he can design and with the right people around him, produce awesome bikes. Mikey -- well he has to be there for comedy. I heard the guys in Dubai ask about Jr and Mikey. I really think that people want to be around Mikey and Jr more than Sr realizes.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

To me the real problem is the product is not the same. People bought into the whole family business (family including Cody and Vinnie) and building quality bikes. Not some shop that just swaps people out left and right, does everything on the waterjet, and just bolts things on. They're not selling the same product they once were, and I for one, don't like this new product too much. And it seems I'm not alone! The whole economy tanking right when they opened that huge new building didn't seem to help any either.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

I started paying closer attention to what's going on in the background in the shop while they are working on the theme bikes. It's like a ghost town. There is hardly anyone working in the background. I realize that the new building is big and I'm sure things are going on in other parts of the building but, wow. In one episode, the new guy (from Southern Chopper) was working alone on a theme bike and he was ALONE. You could practically hear the echo in the shop.

And they are always complaining of being short handed when the unexpected comes up. Like when Rick calls off or takes a vacation day. They are always scrambling to find a pair of hands. They must have downsized a lot of people.


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

Frylock said:


> To me the real problem is the product is not the same. People bought into the whole family business (family including Cody and Vinnie) and building quality bikes. Not some shop that just swaps people out left and right, does everything on the waterjet, and just bolts things on. They're not selling the same product they once were, and I for one, don't like this new product too much. And it seems I'm not alone! The whole economy tanking right when they opened that huge new building didn't seem to help any either.


The theme bikes have always been about taking a fairly standard bike and bolting/welding stuff on it to make it "custom." While lots of the theme bikes looked neat, there wasn't realy anything that special about most of them.

The theme bikes were never a big part of the business either. I think they were a Discovery Channel creation to have something more exciting for the TV show. I'm not sure OCC even got paid for most of them... I'd be willing to bet that DC covered the cost of fabrication, plus what the paid the OCC people for being in the show, and the bikes were just advertising for the show.

Sr. said in an interview years ago that the primary OCC business was building choppers from their catalog of designs, that were "customized" for the customer... "customized" means the customer could pick the colors, wheels, etc. But they only had a handful of models to choose from.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Frylock said:


> They're not selling the same product they once were, and I for one, don't like this new product too much. And it seems I'm not alone! The whole economy tanking right when they opened that huge new building didn't seem to help any either.


OCC also opened a store in the Palisades Mall. Which is down state from them. One of the larger malls around. Store didn't last long at all. Not sure what happened but, perhaps they lost a bunch of money on that too.

It was right next to the AMC movie theater. I am sure rent there wasn't cheap.

I went to one of their shops about 6 or 7 year ago. I think they have moved twice since then. We weren't allowed past a certain point which I was cool with.

My cousins BF wanted to go. They had a retail outlet near by. While it was a good size I am sure the rent was fairly cheap compared to the Palisades Mall store.


----------

